# Rockport Wading



## Stephen_S (May 20, 2014)

Have a place rented in Rockport for the summer and I decided to try my hand with wading since I don't have a boat and I am tired of catching hardheads and Gafftops behind the condo. Any advice would be helpful as to what artificial's to try my hand with, lures, some spots to try out (not your secret spots), etc. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks before hand from a rookie


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

If you are headed south over the bridge on 35 coming into Rockport, just as you cross, look at the shoreline to your left. Lots of shell from the base of the bridge out toward Aransas Bay. I have caught them in there on occasion. Good Luck.


----------



## Hard tide (May 6, 2014)

Try the Big Tree shoreline in Lamar. There's a drop off out there. Can be goood for reds and gators so walk gently!


----------

